# Rodenstock



## norfolknchance (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello to all My Grandad recently dide and ive been left with boxes of cameras and parts.Dont Know Anything About The things at all.smalllense big lenses.Coloured bits glass square ones round 1s,boxed old unused portrait attachments, filter holders, tins with small & Big lenses.some actina stuff which is like looking at steel rings hoya lenses rodenstock camers ross ensign,lieca parts i was told the kodak brownies wll be worth alot in there cases,i have the cases,things that look like you would clip onto the veiwer for some reason Photo steel clips Zeis ikon lenses,any way to much to explain.is this stuff expensive ,or should i just bootsale many thanks for bothering to read as its doing my nut in to much to look at and its got to go,dust collectors if u ask me  ma b they could be worth some money i really dont know and to thin k of dont care thanks again


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 2, 2009)

norfolknchance said:


> Hello to all My Grandad recently dide and ive been left with boxes of cameras and parts.Dont Know Anything About The things at all.smalllense big lenses.Coloured bits glass square ones round 1s,boxed old unused portrait attachments, filter holders, tins with small & Big lenses.some actina stuff which is like looking at steel rings hoya lenses rodenstock camers ross ensign,lieca parts i was told the kodak brownies wll be worth alot in there cases,i have the cases,things that look like you would clip onto the veiwer for some reason Photo steel clips Zeis ikon lenses,any way to much to explain.is this stuff expensive ,or should i just bootsale many thanks for bothering to read as its doing my nut in to much to look at and its got to go,dust collectors if u ask me  ma b they could be worth some money i really dont know and to thin k of dont care thanks again



You could have a little treasure on your hands. Make a list of everything you have, if possible with pictures and I'll give you an honest idea of their value. Sounds like you inherited some filters, gels, some Kodak folding cameras (don't be too disappointed with their values though) and possibly some large format lenses and accessories.


----------



## norfolknchance (Aug 2, 2009)

many thanks for taking time to read


----------

